# Casket



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here it is all finished up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks very cosy

I like the graining and that plaque on the end is a very nice finishing touch.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

It's creepy how real that looks! What is going to go in it?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks comfy. Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually while i was building it i was in and out of it a few times to make sure everything fit well.

Whats going in it is a friend of mine.. hes gonna lay in it and scare him so ToT's


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great Job! Plush yet rustic.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, the tufting makes it very realistic.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

it looks awesome!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's one nice looking casket. Great work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderful job!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks good Scream.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is a very impressive piece of work. Very authentic looking.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone would be proud to be buried in that. Looks terrific!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice job on the bone box I really dig the interior


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

terrific looking coffin. Obvious you put in alot of work. The detail is awesome.

Your friend that is going to scare from it. What are they going to dress up as? vampire, zombie, cadaver?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well done!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone.. they will be dressed as a cadeavor


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice! I feel sleepy now...


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Someone took wood working shop in high school. Well done!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow...tufting and everything. Looks great.


----------

